# Free software/webpage to write and listen to music?



## Davidius (Jul 3, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can go if I want to write out the melody of a tune and listen to it played, i.e. to aid in singing at home during private or family worship? I have a pitch pipe but sometimes it's easier to just listen to a whole line played and then repeat.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 3, 2008)

Noteworthy Composer isn't bad - I don't know what the capabilities of the full version are like, but the freebie is pretty decent. 

There are some other, nicer ones out there too that I've used in the past - Sibelius is a very nice program, and I think it's not outrageously expensive for the full deal either.


----------



## turmeric (Jul 3, 2008)

If you have a Mac there's Garageband built right in. I'm still trying to learn how to use that though!


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 3, 2008)

Go to the Finale Music website and take a look at Finale Notepad. That's the one I started with and it wasn't long before I opted for an upgrade to Finale PrintMusic, which is just right for what I need it to do.


----------

